# does this happen to you?



## kalani (Jun 25, 2003)

I was diagnosed with IBS 5 years ago and GERD about the same time. Recently, I had a very bad case of acid reflux and since then I have had a large amount of pressure stuck in the middle of my chest. Some days are worse than others. When my stomache is feeling sick, this pressure is always at its worst. Tonight it is to the point that lying flat on my back or standinging staight up is uncomfortable. My primary care physician has set me up with a specialist to check into a hiatal hernia. He did a blood test to check if I had a bacteria in my stomache,it came back negative. Some days my bra causes irratation. Have any of you experienced this before? If so, what helps to alieviate this pressure and discomfort? I don't currently take any meds for my acid, I was taking protonix, but it caused my IBS to flare up horribly. Right now I am just taking pepcid complete. Any info would be very welcome. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi sorry to hear that you're not doing good.I have acid reflux (don't know if it's GERD) and i take Aciphex which helps with the acid. I also get horrendous pressure in my chest. Feels like chest pain and the first time i got it i went to the ER because i thought i was having heart problems. I find that reclining is the best and for some reason mine is relieved by burping. I just recline and burp for like 15 mins. and mine goes away. I only get mine in the early mornings (2am - 8am). Just out of curiosity have you had your gallbladder removed?The reason i ask is because my GI said that the pressure could be bile salt reflux, but i think that it's just trapped air.Try the burping and tell me how it goes.


----------



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

I work in the Med field, and have been told that "women" with stomach and upper stomach pain need to be very careful. It can often be thought of as gas, when in fact there have been cases when it was a Heart attack. Women get different symptoms than Men like the usual chest and arm pain. Just pay close attention to the upper stomach pain. Good Luck


----------



## tamaleea (Jul 7, 2003)

Reply to Heather, I have had bad reflux since my Gall Bladder removal, but thought it was from the gas meds? What's your thought? tamaleea###yahoo.com


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I worked as a Resp. Therapist and pressure in chest is a real red flag for heart disease. Burning sensation is heartburn. Patients would describe heart attack pain as like an elephant stepping on their chest. Lots of patients go to er and it turns out to be heartburn, not heart disease. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kalani (Jun 25, 2003)

Heather83, my pressure and discomfort seems to be relieved by burping most of the time. I have also found that wearing a bra seems to bring on the discomfort alot of the time. I can feel it pressing on the area where my ribs come together and it becomes uncomfortable at times. The discomfort goes away however when I take my bra off. I also slump alot when I sit so more pressure is put upon that area. The same area is very tender to the touch, especially after I have had a bought of acid. Which has been often lately. I am going to the doctor on friday in hopes that he can give me a prescription acid reducer to help out. All this talk of heart disease kind of scared me a little. I am pretty sure that is not a problem in my case though. I don't really have pain, more of an uncomfortable feeling that goes away with release of gas. My blood pressure is text book perfect, and I eat a "heart healthy" diet. Also my physician has never brought up the subject, and I have described all my symptoms to him. Thank you all for responding and giving me advice.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

My dull pain is in center and sometimes goes up to my throat. I have to be careful with pills that they don't get stuck . Had this on and off for some time but is getting to be a nusance now.Just hope it is heart burn and not my heart.


----------

